# Road Rescue #2



## Jay Bagley (May 26, 2018)

Got this little guy off the road today, he or she was pretty cute.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 26, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## TechnoCheese (May 26, 2018)

That’s a cool looking turtle!


----------



## Jay Bagley (May 26, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> That’s a cool looking turtle!


Thanks, he was much more cooperative then the large snapping turtle.


----------



## TechnoCheese (May 26, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Thanks, he was much more cooperative then the large snapping turtle.



I bet, lol!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 26, 2018)

Nice looking painted turtle


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 1, 2018)

Instead of sounding like a weenie and creating another post saying road rescue number 3, I figured I'd just update this one. Picked up another snapping turtle today. We experienced some heavy rains the other day, he was sitting in a large mud puddle on the side of the road. All three of these turtle's have come from the same location all within a hundred yards of each other on the same stretch of road. There's two large gravel pits that they have converted into man-made lakes with a bunch of fancy houses around them. They seem to keep crossing the road to get from one body of water to the other. I ended up putting this guy in the extended cab of my truck and brought him to a private pond that I know of. It doesn't get hardly any people visiting it, and the roads are gravel and don't receive a lot of traffic. I just wanted to know if I get another snapping turtle, am I better off releasing it in it's home body of water? The road I got him off of is very heavily traveled, I also feared some of the residents of that lake might possibly do him harm because he's a snapping turtle and he does what snapping turtles do. Anywho here's a couple pics of him, not the greatest the sun was bearing down on us.


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 1, 2018)

Very nice! ! !


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 1, 2018)

bouaboua said:


> Very nice! ! !


Thankyou [emoji217]


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 1, 2018)

You are becoming the snapping turtle whisperer


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 1, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> You are becoming the snapping turtle whisperer


Lol I wish!! It turned in to a cluster **** trying to pick this dude up.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 1, 2018)

Nice saves.all 3 of them.


----------



## GHOST TEQUILA (Jun 1, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Lol I wish!! It turned in to a cluster **** trying to pick this dude up.



While we wish we could have watched that bit of theatre. "Hey Jay, can you still count to ten"?


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 1, 2018)

Thank you, I wish I could get to more of them. We see more squished along that strip of road then we save.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 1, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Thank you, I wish I could get to more of them. We see more squished along that strip of road then we save.


Same down here especially with rain every other day.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 1, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Same down here especially with rain every other day.


I can imagine, it really seems to bring them out in droves.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 1, 2018)

GHOST TEQUILA said:


> While we wish we could have watched that bit of theatre. "Hey Jay, can you still count to ten"?


Ummm yes


----------

